# New Honda HSS928ta won't start



## km7799 (Aug 15, 2015)

Well I guess I am one of the lucky, but unlucky people that took delivery of my new HSS928ta before they discovered the tranny problem. Anyway, I have been waiting for it to snow so I could try it out and when I got home today I was all excited to see around 3" at my house. I go in the garage and try to start it and NOTHING. When you pull the cord it does not turn the engine over at all. It is almost like pulling a string on a yo-yo, zero tension. Needless to say I am not happy spending all that money so I won't have problems to have a problem the first time I go to use it. Then to make matters worse, I call the place where I purchased it and found out that mine is one that has the tranny issue. I have owned several other honda products without ever having an issue but so far very disappointed with this purchase. The service guy did tell me that they would look at it as soon as I get it there in the morning, so I'm at least happy with there service. Guess it is a good thing I bought a snow shovel today so I can shovel my way out in the morning.


----------



## obthedog (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Would be curious as to what you find out from the dealer. It could help those lies myself who also ordered a new 928 on the look out for issues. 

Its a marathon not a sprint. I am sure this will be resolved ....having played with the new machine.... I still believe in spite of the hiccups its a great machine.


----------



## km7799 (Aug 15, 2015)

Obthedog, I will let you know what they find out about why it will not start They did tell me they were told by Honda that the parts to fix the tranny issue should be there in 2-3 weeks. We will see if that actually happens....


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sounds like maybe something froze in the starter rope? Sounds like the pawls aren't opening to catch the flywheel. That would be a good reason to get the electric start, it would give you a backup starter.


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds like installer error. I agree with the above post... If the recoil start rope is not appropriately lined up and its not catching the flywheel assembly that would result in no tension in the starter rope... You can confirm this by checking to see if in the housing the "fins" i guess it kind of looks like a turbine, spins... If it is not spinning its not on there correctly...

if those do spin, it might be that its not hooked up to the flywheel. Then that's a serious oversight by your dealer. 

Either way, they should have started and confirmed everything worked for you before you bought it. They are getting paid top-dollar. Thats a Home Depot mistake.


----------



## km7799 (Aug 15, 2015)

Skeet, It started just fine several times at the dealer and two weeks ago when I started it to drive around the garage. I was going to look at it closer, but the dealer is only a few miles away and it's under warranty so why bother.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Sounds like maybe something froze in the starter rope? Sounds like the pawls aren't opening to catch the flywheel. That would be a good reason to get the electric start, it would give you a backup starter.


That is a very good reason to get the electric start, it is an expensive option on Hondas. I have to assume because it includes a battery.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Sounds like maybe something froze in the starter rope? Sounds like the pawls aren't opening to catch the flywheel. That would be a good reason to get the electric start, it would give you a backup starter.


Haha, why does this strike me as funny? ...Spend an extra $200 on a high tech option just in case the low tech solution doesn't work? 

I think the warranty should be enough. :icon_whistling:

Ps - I bought the electric start, but it was backup in case my shoulder went out (not as backup for the starter pull rope).


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Was there a large drop in temperature from last time you ran it? If there is any type of grease on those engagement pawls that congealed due to cold that might explain what's happening. Have you taken it off to look?


----------

